# إلى كل المهتمين بالتدفئة وتسخين المياه باستخدام الشمس



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (14 فبراير 2007)

أقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذي يحوي نشرات فنية وكتب فنية حول المجمعات الشمسية التي تتنتجها شركة فيزمان الألمانية
www.viessmann.co.uk/products/renewableenergy/solarpanels

أرجو أن يعجبكم


----------



## كلكامش (14 فبراير 2007)

تسلم الله يخليك على الموقع الحلو


----------



## bashier (16 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع جيد*

ولله موضوع جيدجدا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله بك أخي أبو عبد الرؤوف مشكور جدا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (1 مارس 2007)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

الله الله عليك يا ولدى


----------



## mkalash (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الرابط


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أخواني أخواتي الاعزاء 

يوجد في المملكه العربيه السعوديه - الرياض 

شركه مناخات التجاريه الحاصله على توكيل شركه جاك جيوردانو من فرنسا 
وهي خاصه بالتسخين المركزي وتسخين المسابح بالطاقه الشمسيه وتطبيقات الطاقه الشمسيه 
نرجو ان يحوز موقع الشركه على اعجابكم 

حيث يحوي على جميع منتاجات الشركه الفرنسيه جاك جيوردانو 

www.climatech-sa.com

مع خالص تحياتي .......

م/أحمد المحمدي 
مهندس ميكانيكا 
[email protected]
0595590309


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 نوفمبر 2008)

viessmann شركة معروفة ومنتجاتها موزعة في كل دول العالم....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أيضاً الشركة الفرنسية جاك جيوردانو مشهورة أخي أحمد المحمدي .......
كيف حالك ..


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكركم على مروركم أخي عصام
الحمد الله 
أخي عصام
وكيف حالكم ؟

نشركلكم على تعاونكم


----------



## سعيد علياد علي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------

